# Primary Reserve List for Civilian Medic



## MedicStudent (3 Jun 2007)

I searched on here and Google but unfortunately I wasn't able to find anything within the last two years on this. (I very well may have just missed something though and if this is the case, please just provide the link and I will go do my reading.)

As a civilian medic, would I be eligible to join the Canadian Forces on the PRL? The reason I ask this is that I will be living in a place without a reserve field ambulance unit but I would still like to get involved with the CF (this would be my first time joining).


----------



## Armymedic (3 Jun 2007)

Unfortunately, I can not answer your question as to the PRL, but I do know for a fact that being a civilian paramedic is a good start to being a medic in the military. But that is about it...a good start. If there is no Fd Amb where you are at, try a different job, you medical background will still be an asset.


----------



## kratz (3 Jun 2007)

The Medical PRL initiative was started in the mid-2000's. This is what I found doing a search on Google.

Primary Reserve List

```
The CFHS Primary Reserve List (PRL) is a relatively new initiative which facilitates the employment of those licensed or certified health care professionals 
who cannot commit to a Reserve unit schedule, or are not geographically located near a Reserve unit. PRL personnel commit to only 14 days per year 
and their training consists of a minimal basic military training component and clinical training of benefit to the CF (eg. ACLS, ATLS, 
Aeromedical evacuation training, etc). Civilian clinicians who join the Reserves as members of the PRL must be licensed and/or certified by their 
governing body and be employed in a clinical setting. Following completion of basic military training, PRL personnel can be offered a range of 
employment opportunities to suit their particular circumstances. Such opportunities include: full-time duties in support of Regular Force clinics;
 a full six-month operational tour abroad; relieving Regular Force clinicians deployed on operational missions for specified periods of time, or 
as a specialist consultant to the CFHS Regular Force clinicians. The inherent flexibility of the PRL significantly enhances CFHS capability as
PRL personnel can be located in any part of Canada and still provide clinical support commensurate with CFHS needs and their time availability. 

For further information on the Health Services Reserves, please contact the nearest CFHS Reserve unit, the CFHS PRL at 1 866 394-4402 or
 a Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre at 1 800 883-6094
```


----------



## medic45 (3 Jun 2007)

When I released from the reserves last year there was no PRL option for NCM's unless you were a former reg force 6B.  Unless things have changed I would say it is unlikely.


----------



## medaid (3 Jun 2007)

Things have changed. PRL is now available for PRes PCP qualified members. The usual caveat applies, QL3,4, Enchancement (if you don't have it). MedicStudent, the likelihood of you joining the PRL withough former service is quite slim at the moment. As far as I am aware, only pers who have release from the RegF, or PRes with above stated quals would be eligible to be on the PRL. 

Now I know that we take MO and NO right off the street and stick em into the PRL, but please don't ask me why one's accepted and the other is not. I would suggest that you contact your nearest Field Ambulance, and ask them about it. YOu can also work it out so that you parade the minimum amount per month, that way you can still be a member of the CF, and not be put on the NES list.

Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## MedicStudent (3 Jun 2007)

Thank you all very much for your quick replies with so much information.


----------



## medaid (3 Jun 2007)

Where are you btw? If you're in BC, and on the mainland, then your contact for the nearest Fd Amb, would actually be me  ;D just so you know


----------



## MedicStudent (4 Jun 2007)

I am currently in Toronto until I complete my BSc in December and then I will be moving... most likely to New Brunswick. (I know there is a reserve field ambulance unit in Toronto, but with the amount of time the recruiting process would take I don't see it being worth starting only to have me move.)


----------



## medaid (4 Jun 2007)

once you're in, it is simple to transfer from one unit to the other. Not a big deal at all. Something to consider. Also, if you started the paper work at one unit, they can simply transfer everything to your gaining unit, or the unit you're going to. Simple as that.


----------



## Armymedic (5 Jun 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> they can simply transfer everything to your gaining unit, or the unit you're going to. Simple as that.


MedTech,
You've been around long enough to know it is never that simple. For the matter of a yr (as he can't BMQ until summer) he can wait until he is moved and settled.


----------



## medaid (5 Jun 2007)

SMMT, 

I know... my bad. It's not that easy... 

Now, that being said, I had a case across my table that was a direct file transfer from 15 Fd Amb to mine, for a gentleman whose coming back into the CF. All the paper work was done on their end, and they just fwd everything to my predecessor and it went up the grape vine from there. 

That's what I was suggesting, is that start the paperwork process, and he would have to take all the aptitude and other test and interview (he's got a year to burn), then get the losing unit to fwd the paper work the gaining unit once he moves. That's just an idea though.


----------



## herseyjh (28 Jun 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Things have changed. PRL is now available for PRes PCP qualified members. The usual caveat applies, QL3,4, Enchancement (if you don't have it). MedicStudent, the likelihood of you joining the PRL withough former service is quite slim at the moment. As far as I am aware, only pers who have release from the RegF, or PRes with above stated quals would be eligible to be on the PRL.



Just an update regarding the HS PRL.  As far as the PRL goes it doesn't matter what civi training you have, unless you have your 6B it is a no go.


----------



## Staff Weenie (28 Jun 2007)

MedicStudent - where in NB are you moving to? There are options avail - you could always join 33 Field Ambulance in Halifax, but parade with a local Service Battalion or other unit (IIRC there was a cluster of Med Techs in Moncton at one point). While that isn't the 'preferred option' it is still possible, and many of the Reserve Field Ambulances do have personnel scattered over a wide geographic area, parading with non-medical units. My unit (Ottawa) has Med Techs in Oshawa, Sudbury, Peterborough, Brockville, etc. We rarely ever see them, but manage their training.

You could also phone the PRL and talk to their representatives to see what other options exist now (or will shortly). Try calling (613) 945-6703. 

You can also drop me a private message, and I'll answer any questions I can.


----------



## MommyMedic (26 Nov 2007)

35 Field Ambulance (Sydney) out of Cape Breton NS owns medics in NL and NB. I am in the Gagetown area in NB, and I parade at 35 Fd Amb Det Saint John; we are a collection of medics attached to a service battalion. There is also a det in St-John's NL. I would love to get more civvie medics to play with at our unit; the more the merrier.


----------

